# Short flowering something in patches



## ahur (Oct 4, 2019)

Hi All,

I have patches of something that I can't identify using Google Lens. It stays short, under the tops of the surrounding grass, and exists in patches. Any help IDing it, and recommending a treatment, would be majorly appreciated. Many Thanks.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

It MIGHT be chickweed. But I'm 99% certain that a combination of Celsius and speed zone 3 way will kill it, whatever it is. If it's a northern grass, ignore all that.


----------



## ahur (Oct 4, 2019)

@SCGrassMan Thank you for your response. I can see the similarity to chickweed, especially when they bloom, which are little white flowers. Unfortunately, I am well into the cool season zone. I can't tell if this is a broadleaf, or a succulent.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Google mouse eared chickweed and see if it matches.


----------



## ahur (Oct 4, 2019)

@****o1 I think that might be it. That being said, I'll get some Ortho CCO, and follow up with results. Thank you.


----------

